# Re-employment after redundancy



## Builder (30 Aug 2005)

Is there a difference if some-one is made redundant or takes voluntary redundancy.  My old employer has told some of their redundant employees that they can re-employ the people who took voluntary redundancy but for the people who were made take the redundancy they cannot re-employ them until a certain amount of time has passed, is this so.


----------



## Magoo (31 Aug 2005)

I don't think the means by which you become redundant makes any diffence.  

There's nothing to prevent an employer taking you back regardless of whether your redundancy was voluntary or not but it he's already paid you redundancy (as he's obliged to do by law), it must be based on the belief that no work will be avilable in the forseeable future.  

It would be odd for any employer to pay redundancy and then immediately re-hire the employee.  But it might make economic sense if some significant period elapsed before the re-hire.

The attached guide might offer some help.    
http://www.entemp.ie/employment/redundancy/guide.htm


----------



## jhegarty (31 Aug 2005)

Builder said:
			
		

> Is there a difference if some-one is made redundant or takes voluntary redundancy. My old employer has told some of their redundant employees that they can re-employ the people who took voluntary redundancy but for the people who were made take the redundancy they cannot re-employ them until a certain amount of time has passed, is this so.



sounds like company policy ... its not a legal requirement...


----------



## ClubMan (31 Aug 2005)

I seem to recall that if a redundan employee is rehired within a certain period of time then the employer cannot claim the _RP50 _60% of statutory redundancy payments from the DETE or must return it if it was already paid. Just in case that's of any relevance here...


----------



## ajapale (31 Aug 2005)

Hi Builder,

This is an interesting question. Is the employment unionised? Unions very often will object to employees returning after having been made redundant. This will have been agreed as part of the redundancy package.  Also has the company claimed back 60% statutory redundancy from the government?

I have knowledge of companies where workers were made redundant and then soon after were reemployed on different terms and contidtions. This was done in agreement with the individuals and their trade unions.

ajapale


----------



## bamocom (28 Feb 2011)

*redundancy*

hi
i am employed by a company  within a group , i am about to to be made redundant by this company, and i may have the option to work in another company in the group

my question - if i am employed by a different company in the same group,

will the redundancy  i receive and income in the new company attract an extra tax liability

rgds.


----------

